# silver chloride in ammonia



## mjgraham (Jan 3, 2013)

I was trying an experiment I had (maybe thought I had) silver chloride in some left over ash, I thought I could separate it with ammonia, I put some into it and left it and it did look like it dissolved what I thought was silver chloride, I filtered that and I think when it came in contact with water I used to rinse a brown fluffy material dropped out (iron maybe), kept filtering until it was clear, slight blue but clear so I figured some copper might be there, then I added HCl got the white smoke and a white precipitate in the liquid and was thinking this is working, kept adding HCl like I have read until no more smoke, so I added and kept going then the solution clears up somewhat to a cloudy yellow, slight but not like the solid white and I was wondering I didn't think an excess of HCl would hurt. The material is from RAM chips that have been incinerated, this is not the ash with the wires but from “the rest” of the parts just trying a small batch to see what else I can recover. I guess what I really need is to get some silver to do some tests like in Hoke's book.

I have been trying to decide with the other parts from chips, I figure HCl to remove the tin and Al (and rinse well and maybe incineration again for the 50/50 plan) if there is any then I can't decide the next step, I was trying the AR step next and going to deal with the AgCl from there or maybe just 50/50 nitric then do AR, extra step but maybe no AgCl aggravation.

Anyway thanks for the time
Jarrid


----------



## jeneje (Jan 3, 2013)

Jarrid what process did you use, i.e. AR, AP, Streight HNO3 on the ash? Did you wash the ash first in water? Did you remove any base metal first? more information is needed i think to help here.
Ken


----------



## mjgraham (Jan 3, 2013)

Well the ash processing went OK, I did straight AR on it added nitric until no more fumes and filtered and added water and cooled nothing formed so did SMB and the norm from there. What I was working on was the left over legs, silicon dies and the other material after the incineration. I was going to try two methods and I was starting with straight AR to dissolve all the material most of it copper, however I did soak them in HCl to make sure all the tin and Al was mostly gone, then rinsed it and the went to AR then the rest of my story from above. I have not tried the other plan HCl soak, incinerate, 50/50 nitric, then AR . Mostly just some experiments at the moment I am sure there is a better method.


----------

